# Notifications?



## TwistNMx (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello.  After a month, I'm still not getting notifications in my email to threads inwhich I subscribed.  Is anyone else experiencing this? erplexed


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 15, 2008)

*No...glad to say my subscripted threads are right on time {cannot do without my wig challenge updates!}. Check your subscriptions to make sure you completed the necessary process.*


----------



## TwistNMx (May 8, 2008)

It's "still" a problem....months later!
I want to pay more dues, but I'm just not getting my subscriptions.
IDK


----------



## january noir (May 8, 2008)

I suggest checking your spam folders if you haven't already done so. 

I wasn't getting my subscription notifications for quite awhile.
I happened to be cleaning up my email (I have AOL) and happened to check the Spam folder.  Lo and behold, somehow LHCF subscription notices were tagged as Spam and I had MILLIONS of subscription notices in my Spam folder.  Once I removed them, I started to receive all my subscription notices.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 8, 2008)

Thanks but not in spam folders. 
I haven't changed a thing so I don't understand it.
I just submitted another ticket...haven't done so since late last year.
I think the forum (I was told) had some issues then, but I've tried everything under the sun.  I hate not responding to people b/c it's just rude but I don't get notified and lose the threads.


----------



## january noir (May 8, 2008)

High Priestess said:


> Thanks but not in spam folders.
> I haven't changed a thing so I don't understand it.
> I just submitted another ticket...haven't done so since late last year.
> I think the forum (I was told) had some issues then, but I've tried everything under the sun. I hate not responding to people b/c it's just rude but I don't get notified and lose the threads.


 
Just go to User CP - all your subscriptions will be listed there.


----------



## trini_rican (May 8, 2008)

I have this problem too sporadically.  Even if I've subscribed to 7 threads I can only see 2 subscriptions on my User Info Page.  I thought it was just me.  Might be a glitch in the system.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 8, 2008)

trini_rican said:


> I have this problem too sporadically. Even if I've subscribed to 7 threads I can only see 2 subscriptions on my User Info Page. I thought it was just me. Might be a glitch in the system.


I've had this problem for many, many months.
I don't receive "some" subscriptions...I get "none"


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 9, 2008)

High Priestess said:


> Hello. After a month, I'm still not getting notifications in my email to threads inwhich I subscribed. Is anyone else experiencing this? erplexed


 
How do I get notified as well? This is new to me.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 9, 2008)

High Priestess said:


> I've had this problem for many, many months.
> I don't receive "some" subscriptions...I get "none"


 
Hi, did you verify your email address with the forum? Double check to make sure they have the correct address on file. Just in case you did a typo when you entered your email addy. (you can check at "edit email & password").

And make sure with your email addy that LHCF is not on your blocked list of senders.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 22, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> Hi, did you verify your email address with the forum? Double check to make sure they have the correct address on file. Just in case you did a typo when you entered your email addy. (you can check at "edit email & password").
> 
> And make sure with your email addy that LHCF is not on your blocked list of senders.


I haven't changed my email address since I joined the forum.  Nope...always been the same.


----------

